# It's in the Cards



## cgw (Apr 22, 2018)

Helps sort what's what:

Breakdown of all the Memory Card Options Available for Photographers and Videographers


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 23, 2018)

Funny I was looking through a "junk" drawer in my desk and came across a 1.6MB SD card.....LOL


----------

